# Service manual for Stihl 025



## stihl025 (Apr 3, 2008)

Laptop power supply crapped the bed. All my files were on there and have no access to the IPL's or service manuals. Does someone have a service manual for the 025 they can send me? Thanks.


----------



## Erick (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## stihl025 (Apr 3, 2008)

Erick said:


>



Ah, once again, to the rescue...


----------



## Woodmuse (Apr 26, 2008)

*Stihl 025 maintenance manual...*

My first post here, hope I don't mess it up 8>)

I am the happy recipient of a Stihl 025 chainsaw that someone gave me, and I think I am about the second or third down the line to receive this (meaning its been broken for a while and nobody wanted to fix it).

There is a lot of oil in the bottom of the orange carry case, so my guess is the seal has gone.

When searching for a maintenance manual (found a manual on Stihl site but couldn't find the maintenace manual) this site popped up in Google 

Does anyone have an 025 manual they could send me, or where to find one, or even where to buy one..?..please..!

Thanks,
Johnp


----------



## stihl025 (Apr 26, 2008)

Check your PM's


----------



## Dan Forsh (Apr 26, 2008)

Don't get hung up on the oil in the bottom of the carry case, this is probably just bar oil and nothing to do with whatever might be wrong with the saw.

Start with the basics if you don't know the saw's history, spark, fuel delivery, compression.

Ask here people are happy to help


----------



## Woodmuse (Apr 27, 2008)

Just wanted to say thank you Stihl025..!..
Took me a while to figure out where I had originally posted ;(
My first time here came direct from Google..

Thanks also Dan, the starter string is also broken, so that will be the first thing I fix...then cross my fingers and move forward with your suggestion.

Thanks again all...what a great site..!



stihl025 said:


> Check your PM's


----------



## stihl025 (Apr 27, 2008)

Woodmuse said:


> Just wanted to say thank you Stihl025..!
> ..!



No problem. Glad I could return the favor that so many, on here, have done for me.


----------



## j elky (May 2, 2008)

*025 service manual*

So what does a guy have to do to get a copy of that manual??

My recently acquired used 025 doesn't like to start once it's warmed up.

Jeff


----------



## stihl025 (May 2, 2008)

j elky said:


> So what does a guy have to do to get a copy of that manual??
> 
> My recently acquired used 025 doesn't like to start once it's warmed up.
> 
> Jeff



PM me your email address.


----------



## Rob80 (May 25, 2008)

*Stihl 025*

Hi friends.

It's time for me to do some maintenance of my Stihl025 but unfortunately I don't have the service manual. Could some of you help me ?

Thanks a lot.

Rob


----------



## Chris J. (May 25, 2008)

Send me your email address via PM, & I'll email the service manual to you.

Chris


----------



## Rob80 (May 25, 2008)

Thank you Chris. 

It's time to get this baby back to work, after a good maintenance.

Rob


----------



## Fishman (Jun 23, 2008)

*Request for Stihl 025 manual*

Like others that have visited, I too have come to own a Stihl 025 but without its owners manual. Could I get a copy of the manual from someone as well? Thanks.


----------



## bugg_y2k (Oct 5, 2008)

*Request for 025 service manual*

I got this used stihl 025 chainsaw, but the oil port seemed clogged, how do I fix this, or if anybody got a service manual, please email me. Thanks.


----------



## Chris J. (Oct 5, 2008)

Chris J. said:


> Send me your email address via PM, & I'll email the service manual to you.
> 
> Chris



Bug, send me.......


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 6, 2008)

Fishman said:


> Like others that have visited, I too have come to own a Stihl 025 but without its owners manual. Could I get a copy of the manual from someone as well? Thanks.



As someone said, the owner manual is on Stihls website - the service/workshop manual is what this thread is about.


----------



## destinb21 (Oct 13, 2008)

This is my first post here

I am the happy recipient of a Stihl 025 chainsaw 


When searching for a maintenance manual (found a manual on Stihl site but couldn't find the maintenace manual) this site popped up in Google

Does anyone have an 025 manual they could send me, or where to find one This would help me greatly. Thank you in advance iuf you canb help me.


----------



## Rookie1 (Oct 13, 2008)

I can send you IPL but I dont have service manual. Private Message me with you email adress.


----------



## Chris J. (Oct 14, 2008)

The 025 service manual is available, if you send a PM to the right person .


----------



## tribologist (Apr 5, 2009)

I just got a 025 for my son. (I guess I am a bit of a traitor since i'm Swedish and I have former classmates working for Jonsered/Husqvarna). I do like the saw and I think it is a great starter saw for a young man that likes the smell of fresh wood. He got a Gränsfors splitting axe so he will be having fun this summer. :greenchainsaw:

I would however like to teach him how to work on the saw so it would be great if someone could help me getting the service manual.

Thanks in advance

Ulf


----------



## tawhiri31 (Apr 14, 2009)

*Stihl 025 chainsaw manual wanted*

can someone pls email me a manual for the above cheers


----------



## Fish (Apr 14, 2009)

The "mediacat chain letter" thread was supposed to put a halt to this...

I will hook you up if needed, since you are not from around here.........


----------



## paulc8712 (May 4, 2009)

Hi All.

I too have just got myself a second hand Stihl 025 that is need of some attention. I would greatly appreciate it if someone could point me in the direction of a service/repair manual.

Cheers, Paul.


----------



## gmax (May 4, 2009)

paulc8712 said:


> Hi All.
> 
> I too have just got myself a second hand Stihl 025 that is need of some attention. I would greatly appreciate it if someone could point me in the direction of a service/repair manual.
> 
> Cheers, Paul.



PM sent


----------



## Stihl025noob (May 26, 2009)

*Stihl 025 service/repair manual*

Seems to a popular thing to get a stihl 025 saw in need of some TLC. I just got one a few days ago that was all in pieces, the previous owner said it needed some carb work. I was wondering if someone could help me out with a service/repair manual for this.

Thanks.


----------



## paulc8712 (May 26, 2009)

PM Sent...


----------



## cashishift (Jun 2, 2009)

Any chance you guys could PM me the service manual for the 025 saw? 

I might be getting one off of Craigslist on the cheap!!!


----------



## gmax (Jun 2, 2009)

cashishift said:


> Any chance you guys could PM me the service manual for the 025 saw?
> 
> I might be getting one off of Craigslist on the cheap!!!



PM sent


----------



## Girino (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm also in need of an 025 service manual, if someone would be so kind.

Gary
Richmond, VA
USA


----------



## paulc8712 (Jun 15, 2009)

PM sent.


----------



## gazzagazza25 (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm also in need of an 025 service manual and a parts manual if there is one out there , if someone would be so kind.

Thankyou Garry


----------



## mheim1 (Jul 15, 2009)

> I'm also in need of an 025 service manual and a parts manual if there is one out there , if someone would be so kind.



Popular saw recently.


----------



## gazzagazza25 (Jul 18, 2009)

And a good one at that .. My one lives in the car for cutting trees of the road as i am in the bush about 5 days a week .

Garry


----------



## Nosmo (Jul 18, 2009)

*Manual and IPL*

PM sent to gazzagazza25.


----------



## gazzagazza25 (Jul 18, 2009)

Thankyou all for your pm's and the 025 service manual and a parts manual i have been sent .

I am now looking for the same for a Dolmar 116 but i will start a new post .

Thankyou Garry


----------



## Hornet1997 (Jul 18, 2009)

*In need of stihl 025 manuals.*

Any help appreciated.


----------



## Nosmo (Jul 19, 2009)

Send Me a PM with your Email address. I have the manual and IPL for a MS250.

Nosmo


----------



## hilsy (Jul 20, 2009)

*New to site - not chainsaw*

Hi,

I too have a 025 Stihl - I've had it for a couple of years, but had no problems until now - I'm assuming that something in the carb is clogged up. It starts with choke, but won't run much more than 10-20 seconds before it dies - if you open it up, it will run longer, but it won't idle.

Any hints - I was going to get a carb kit and take the carb apart, soak it and replace parts - anything simpler first?

I was also looking to find a copy of the service manual - I ran across the site and thought I'd join! If anyone can PM the service manual for the 025 to me, that would be great!

Thanks
Grant


----------



## takeem75 (Jul 27, 2009)

*Stihl 025 seized up*

My 025 has been faithful for the past 3 years, but this past weekend decided to lock up according to the local dealer. I think this is the perfect excuse to get a new one, but was wondering what it would take to repair. The dealer says the cylinder is scored. it looks like you can pick up a used cylinder/piston in decent shape on e-bay for around $100. can anyone give any insight on this repair and also send a service manual to my e-mail address? Thanks.


----------



## Nosmo (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pm*

PM's have been sent to both posters requesting manuals. Nosmo


----------



## cleaf30 (Aug 10, 2009)

I also need some literature for a 025. My grandfather is too old to use it and it has sat for quite a while so I'm going to try and get it going.


----------



## Nosmo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Manual and IPL*

PM me your Email address and I'll send you a Manual and IPL. 

Nosmo


----------



## cleaf30 (Aug 11, 2009)

Nosmo said:


> PM me your Email address and I'll send you a Manual and IPL.
> 
> Nosmo



Thanks
Cody


----------



## Steven B (Sep 16, 2009)

Can someone send me the service manual as well?
Thanks.


----------



## TRK (Sep 16, 2009)

*025*

Me too please. I have an in-op 025 that needs fixed or tossed, I'm tired of looking at sitting forlornly on the shelf. Thanks!!


----------



## Nosmo (Sep 17, 2009)

*Ms 025 (ms 250)*

If the last two posters will PM me their Email addresses I will send the manual and IPL.

Nosmo


----------



## Steven B (Sep 17, 2009)

Nosmo said:


> If the last two posters will PM me their Email addresses I will send the manual and IPL.
> 
> Nosmo



Thanks


----------



## voodoo (Oct 2, 2009)

*looking for a stihl 025 parts diagram*

New to the forum and am looking for a parts diagram for my stihl 025- thanks for any help offered. Already have the user manual-


----------



## Steven B (Oct 2, 2009)

Welcome voodoo from NY :greenchainsaw:


----------



## rexandfx (Oct 10, 2009)

*Parts list and service manual*

hello folks,
:yourock: :chainsawguy:

Hello, would anyone be so kind as to provide me with the service manual and parts guide for the 025 at their leisure?

Thank you kindly in advance,

Rex


----------



## Nosmo (Oct 11, 2009)

One the way. Nosmo


----------



## voodoo (Oct 12, 2009)

*Question about a leak on my 025*

Thanks to all for the parts list and service manual- still have a question though-

My stihl 025 chain oil is leaking = it comes out of a small hole on the left side of the muffler. It looks like there is supposed to be a screw or plug in that hole to adjust the oil flow to the chain. Does anyone know what that part is called? We can't seem to find it in the 025 manuals or parts diagrams-
thanks again!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## rexandfx (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey Voo, I'll look at my 025 to see if I have a plug or screw where you are talking about.
I noticed in your signature you put 025x2 shouldn't you be able to tell from your other saw if thats supposed to be there

I'll reply back here shortly with what I find


----------



## rexandfx (Oct 12, 2009)

Ok, 
I found what I believe you were talking about its on the left under the muffler, after you take the muffler off, you can see the port coming up at an angle. Correct?

If so, mine has (what looks to be) a plastic plug, with a round recessed head, so its not a screw. Inside the head it's stamped "14".

I could not find anything about it either, on the MS250 parts or service manual.
I am curious if maybe the 025 has a different "vent valve"? than the MS250?
Only because there are a few parts that are different on the newer model.

Honestly I have no idea.
Wish I could help more.

Good luck.

And thank you Nosmo, for the manuals. They are much appreciated.


----------



## Nosmo (Oct 12, 2009)

I have that grey looking plug which somewhat resembles a grease zerk in that location on my MS250 too. I've asked about it on a couple sites and never have gotten an answer.

The oil tank vent plug is on the side with the chain and I have replaced this one before. If your 025 is leaking oil after you shut it down and store it try opening the oil filler cap and releasing the pressure and retighten the cap. That oil tank vent plug lets air in through the valve to the tank but does not let it escape back out.

Nosmo


----------



## jrose (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey, this is a great site. I'd love to get a copy of the service manual and the IPL for the 025. I've abused this saw for 15 years, so I hate to not at least try to repair it.

Thanks,

Jack


----------



## rexandfx (Oct 17, 2009)

Welcome Jack,

I will send it straight away, if you pm me your email address :greenchainsaw:


It is a great site.
:agree2:

Thanks, 
Rex


----------



## jrose (Oct 17, 2009)

Rex, thanks. I got it.

So, the 025 and the 250 are essentially the same?

Jack


----------



## Nosmo (Oct 18, 2009)

*Numbering System*

Yes they are just about the same saws the new numbering system is the most noticable change.


----------



## steve4woodboss (Oct 18, 2009)

*Service manual or IPL for 025*

I to am in need of help finding a service manual and IPL for a 025 if anyone could help I would be greatfull.

thanks,
steve


----------



## rexandfx (Oct 18, 2009)

Sent 

good luck


----------



## standfas (Oct 26, 2009)

*Add me to the list*

I recently acquired an 025 with no manual. A copy would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rexandfx (Oct 27, 2009)

On the way :chainsawguy:


----------



## Grudy (Oct 30, 2009)

I as well would like this manual
Thanks


----------



## mheim1 (Oct 30, 2009)

Grudy said:


> I as well would like this manual
> Thanks



Amazing that one saw has a special thread, while all others have to share one. 

On it's way.


----------



## Nosmo (Oct 31, 2009)

I believe a lot of Stihl dealers say their best selling saw is the 025 which is now the MS 250. I didn't say it is the best saw -- best selling saw.

Nosmo


----------



## treemaster61 (Oct 31, 2009)

Jumping on the bandwagon...can I get a copy of that 025 service manual also?

many thanks!


----------



## mheim1 (Oct 31, 2009)

treemaster61 said:


> Jumping on the bandwagon...can I get a copy of that 025 service manual also?
> 
> many thanks!



Hello New England.


----------



## RevEngineer (Nov 2, 2009)

*Another One?*

Hello All,

Could I request a MS 260 Service Manual also? I just bought my first Stihl. The MS 260 Pro looks and feels like an awesome saw. I can't wait to use it.

This is a great site.

Thanks much! 
Dave




MS 260 Pro 18" w/.325 
Power Machinery PM330
Skil (Power Machinery) 1641


----------



## mheim1 (Nov 2, 2009)

RevEngineer said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Could I request a MS 260 Service Manual also? I just bought my first Stihl. The MS 260 Pro looks and feels like an awesome saw. I can't wait to use it.
> 
> ...




Welcome Dave.


----------



## hunter5326 (Nov 4, 2009)

*MS250 Manual needed*

Thanks in advance
please send to [email protected]


----------



## mheim1 (Nov 4, 2009)

*Request for manuals*

Here is a link for the official 'request for manuals' thread:

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=72322


----------



## sefh3 (Nov 4, 2009)

WOW will someone send me a 025 saw. I have the manual just don't have one of them there saws yet. Popular saws aren't they.


----------



## TRI955 (Nov 4, 2009)

mheim1 said:


> amazing that one saw has a special thread, while all others have to share one.
> 
> on it's way.



lol!!!!


----------



## Nosmo (Nov 5, 2009)

Hello Hunter 5326 - your request has been sent.

Yes the MS 250 and older 025 saws are popular.


Nosmo


----------



## yotazuki (Nov 5, 2009)

*025 bore*

Just a word about 025 compression seamed a little low on my 025 so tore down went to stilh dealer got a set of rings asked if 2 bore sizes on 025 read some where there was a 42mm and 42.5 dealer said no all same 42.5 well after breaking new rings trying to install check piston size and bore 42mm i found 42mm on ebay and all is good.


----------



## marcfro (Nov 15, 2009)

i need a service manual and IPL for my stihl 025, much appreciated


----------



## Nosmo (Nov 16, 2009)

*Manual and IPL*

Hello never never land. PM sent to you.

Nosmo


----------



## slawomir (Nov 25, 2009)

Is there a chance You could also send me the manual and parts for Stihl 025 ?


----------



## Nosmo (Nov 25, 2009)

*Need and Address*

There is a positive chance but I need you to send me your Email address by a PM. Nosmo


----------



## slawomir (Nov 25, 2009)

Thnx a lot! Hope I can fix it now!


----------



## Nosmo (Nov 26, 2009)

Well good luck on getting your problem solved . Glad I could help you.

Nosmo


----------



## mhutcheson (Dec 5, 2009)

Looking to get my hands on the 025 Service Manual. Any help is greatly appreciated. 

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## mheim1 (Dec 5, 2009)

mhutcheson said:


> Looking to get my hands on the 025 Service Manual. Any help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Michael



PM sent.


----------



## inframgr (Dec 26, 2009)

*stihl 025 service manual*

Can anybody help with a stihl025 service manaual - thanks


----------



## Nosmo (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi inframgr: Send me a PM with your Email address.

Nosmo


----------



## inframgr (Dec 31, 2009)

*Stihl 025 - cracked lubricant tank*

Thanks to nosmo and mheim1 for Stihl 025 service manual.
I have a crack in the lubricant tank, so the oil is leaking out instead of going to the chain. I have been told that this can't be repaired - has anyone done it or have any ideas?


----------



## Nosmo (Dec 31, 2009)

*One Idea*

I don't know how it could be repair by getting to the inside but you may try to repair it from the outside.

Wait until you hear of several ideas but what I might try to do if it were mine and I was told you'll have to replace it because it can't be repaired. It is hard plastic so I'd might try a high wattage soldering gun or iron to try and fuse the plastic closing the crack.

Nosmo


----------



## slasher (Dec 31, 2009)

*stihl ms 250 c*

I was wondering if anybody would be willing to e mail me a shop manual for the ms 250c? i have the owners manual but need the shop manual.

thank you, Neil

[email protected]


----------



## Nosmo (Jan 1, 2010)

Hello Slasher check your Emails. Nosmo


----------



## woodyteacher (Jan 7, 2010)

*Service Manual*

I have a MS250c. Just replaced a leaky fuel line and in doing so removed the LA screw. Contacted my local dealer - he tells me 1 to 1 1/2 turns out. Saw starts fine but revs very high ... wont idle at all. If I screw the LA out further, saw idles then dies. I figure that the LA is the low idle mixture setting, but I'm struggling to understand why the saw wont idle. If anyone can suggest a solution or shoot me a copy of the service manual I would be much appreciated. My email is [email protected]

Cheers

Craig


----------



## riles (Jan 7, 2010)

*Oldy*

Just picked up a beat up 025 and was looking for the service manual to bring her back to life....Any help Nosmo. [email protected]

Thank You in Advance...


----------



## mheim1 (Jan 7, 2010)

woodyteacher said:


> I have a MS250c. Just replaced a leaky fuel line and in doing so removed the LA screw. Contacted my local dealer - he tells me 1 to 1 1/2 turns out. Saw starts fine but revs very high ... wont idle at all. If I screw the LA out further, saw idles then dies. I figure that the LA is the low idle mixture setting, but I'm struggling to understand why the saw wont idle. If anyone can suggest a solution or shoot me a copy of the service manual I would be much appreciated. My email is [email protected]
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Craig





riles said:


> Just picked up a beat up 025 and was looking for the service manual to bring her back to life....Any help Nosmo. [email protected]
> 
> Thank You in Advance...




At the top of the page, there is a thread called "the beg for manuals thread".
Anyhow, PM's sent.


----------



## Nosmo (Jan 8, 2010)

*Manual and IPL MS250*

Hello riles: Check your Email for the requested manual and IPL. Just pass them on if you hear of someone needing these.

Nosmo


----------



## bobilly (Jan 8, 2010)

Can I get a copy of the service manual for the 025? Thanks


----------



## Nosmo (Jan 8, 2010)

*Address*

bobilly PM me your Email address.

Nosmo


----------



## anvil (Jan 17, 2010)

I too am in need of a service manual for my o25,, 

first post btw

anvil


----------



## JasonF (Mar 19, 2010)

I am here as well to beg for a copy of a repair manual for a Stihl 025. This is my first post as well and I promise to return the favor. 
[email protected] 

Thanks 
Jason


----------



## Nosmo (Mar 20, 2010)

*Manual and IPL*

Hello - One is on the way.

Nosmo


----------



## raedts (Apr 2, 2010)

I would also like the service manual for the Stihl 025.
Send you a PM Nosmo.


----------



## Nosmo (Apr 3, 2010)

Got your PM and the Manual & IPL are on the way. 

Nosmo


----------



## dastjohn74 (Apr 6, 2010)

*In need of a service manual*

I just got a Stihl 025 from a buddy that won't fire. Does anyone have a service or repair manual for the Stihl 025.

Thanks,
David


----------



## Nosmo (Apr 7, 2010)

PM sent for Email Address.
Nosmo


----------



## LeJerk (Apr 20, 2010)

http://www.stihlusa.com/stihl_ownersmanuals/STIHL_MS021023025.pdf


----------



## Nosmo (Apr 20, 2010)

*Service Manual --- Owner's Manual*

Thanks for posting the above link. This is a link for the owner's manual which comes with a new saw from the dealer.

The service manual is not available from Stihl nor is the IPL (Illustrated Parts List). There is a ongoing thread in the Chainsaw forum (Beg For Manuals). 

This thread for the MS 250 is the only thread going for an individual saw that I am aware of.

Nosmo


----------



## LeJerk (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh, I guess I misread. Can anyone that has the service manual PM me then? I'd like to take a look at it too.


----------



## junky (Apr 20, 2010)

Nosmo said:


> Got your PM and the Manual & IPL are on the way.
> 
> Nosmo



PM sent Nosmo 
Glad you're still around, heh.


----------



## junky (Apr 20, 2010)

Got the manual and IPL from Nosmo, tyvm.
My friend had the saw worked on last year and it looks like he left off one of the hoses... going to have to take it apart a bit to see if anything else is missing :jawdrop:


----------



## TerrancejDunham (Apr 25, 2010)

*IPL and Servce manual for 025*

Hi,
I have two 025s and could really use a service manual and IPL

Thanks
Terrance


----------



## john kilpatrick (Apr 25, 2010)

*Stihl 210 service manual*

I'm looking for a service manual for the Stihl 210. If no one has one, can anyone tell me the easiest way to replace the fuel line?


----------



## ray benson (Apr 25, 2010)

Pm's sent to Terrance and John.


----------



## junky (Apr 25, 2010)

TerrancejDunham said:


> Hi,
> I have two 025s and could really use a service manual and IPL
> 
> Thanks
> Terrance



Manual and IPL sent to Terrance


----------



## jus_025 (May 16, 2010)

I am looking for service manual and IPL for a Stihl 025. 
Actually it is a 025C. What is the difference between 025, 025C and 250?


----------



## junky (May 16, 2010)

PM me your email and I'll send you the manual and IPL.

Don't know about the differences between models though.


----------



## Nosmo (May 17, 2010)

I got a PM from jus_025 and I helped him . I believe the 025C has a quick chain adjust like my MS 250C.

025 and 025C are the older models of the MS 250 and MS 250C if I am not mistaken.

Nosmo


----------



## Arthur (May 17, 2010)

*stihl 025*

Can someone link me to a service manual? Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## junky (May 17, 2010)

Arthur said:


> Can someone link me to a service manual? Any help greatly appreciated.



Anyone that PMs me their email can get the manual and illustrated parts list ^_^


----------



## junky (May 17, 2010)

Arthur said:


> Can someone link me to a service manual? Any help greatly appreciated.



Sent manual and IPL )


----------



## timh (Jun 23, 2010)

like so many others, i too need a service manual and ipl for a 025. thanks in advance for any assistance.


----------



## junky (Jun 23, 2010)

PM me your email and I'll send it out to you


----------



## geomo (Jul 23, 2010)

*service manual for Stihl MS250*

Does anyone have a service manual for a Stihl MS250?

thanks


----------



## Nosmo (Jul 23, 2010)

PM me your Email address. Nosmo


----------



## b_nilson (Aug 25, 2010)

*Looking for Stihl 025 Service Manual*

I think I'm missing a part on top of my fuel tank on my stihl 025, as it shots fuel out when I remove the cover. If possible could someone please email me a service manual or parts diagram.

Thanks in advance,

Bryce H. Nilson
SB2 Cattle Co.


----------



## junky (Aug 25, 2010)

b_nilson said:


> I think I'm missing a part on top of my fuel tank on my stihl 025, as it shots fuel out when I remove the cover. If possible could someone please email me a service manual or parts diagram.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> ...



Sounds like you're missing a plug on the vent tube line (some have vent tubes, some are just plugged, I had to put a screw in mine, semi-tight, can barely get air around the threads).

PM me your email and I'll send you the manual and illustrated parts list


----------



## Vogan (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi

Just to add to the chorus of people wanting a service manual/parts list for the 025. Would appreciate it someone could send them to me, like others here I have inherited a 025 from my father in law and seems to be having issues with the oiler.

Vaughan


----------



## junky (Aug 29, 2010)

Anyone sends me a PM with their email I'll send them the manual and illustrated parts list ^_^


----------



## Brewmaster (Sep 10, 2010)

*In need of a service manual also for an 025 Stihl*

Well ... I have to say this is a great and informative site.
Almost every search regarding great saws drew me to this site.
The info and comments were super helpful.

I ended up buying a used Stihl 025 in excellent condition from the original owner for $100 :greenchainsaw:

---> I hope I did ok. I sure could use a service manual also.


It has the original chain and bar on it. The chain has one more run left in it till dull.

---> What bar and chain do ya all recommend? 

This going to end up being my Truck Saw for camping firewood and road hazards on FSD roads in the event I get so far back in the woods and tree fell locked in. [Don't laugh ... it happened to my friend] Plus I will be doing 1/2 cord of firewood per year.

Thoughts?


----------



## ray benson (Sep 10, 2010)

Sent the manuals. I use an . 063 gauge .325 pitch 18" bar. The stihl rs chain cuts very nice in clean wood.


----------



## Nosmo (Sep 10, 2010)

*Which Bar and Chain*

On my MS 250 I prefer a 16" Stihl Bar with .63 guage chain. I am also a fuddy duddy and use the green low kick back chain.

Nosmo

Addition: I forgot to mention you probably should change your sprocket too. I am using the 7-Tooth one on my MS 250.


----------



## Brewmaster (Sep 10, 2010)

Nosmo said:


> On my MS 250 I prefer a 16" Stihl Bar with .63 guage chain. I am also a fuddy duddy and use the green low kick back chain.
> 
> Nosmo
> 
> Addition: I forgot to mention you probably should change your sprocket too. I am using the 7-Tooth one on my MS 250.




OK ... thanks ... I'm a noob so be patient with me. 

Shorter bar stresses the motor less?
What benefits to the 7-Tooth sprocket?


----------



## Nosmo (Sep 10, 2010)

*Sprocket*

For example 7 teeth instead of 8. The sprocket with 8 tooth has lower speed torque but a little higher speed. The 7 tooth sprocket has higher low speed torque and just a little less high speed.

This is somewhat like a manual transmissons torque and speed.

Nosmo


----------



## chainsaw025 (Oct 15, 2010)

I have a Stihl 025, I'm in the middle of replacing the two main seals and could really use the service manual and parts book... Could someone please send me them to me?

Thanks


----------



## junky (Oct 15, 2010)

chainsaw025 said:


> I have a Stihl 025, I'm in the middle of replacing the two main seals and could really use the service manual and parts book... Could someone please send me them to me?
> 
> Thanks



Anyone sends me a PM with their email I'll send them the manual and illustrated parts list ^_^


----------



## HEATHEN (Nov 15, 2010)

*Stihl 025*

This is a great site. Would appreciate it if someone could send me a copy of the service manual and the IPL for the Stihl 025. Thank you for your time


----------



## junky (Nov 15, 2010)

HEATHEN said:


> This is a great site. Would appreciate it if someone could send me a copy of the service manual and the IPL for the Stihl 025. Thank you for your time



Already sent, need to take your email out of post before it's harvested by spammers:chainsawguy:


----------



## HEATHEN (Nov 16, 2010)

*Stihl 025*

Thanks everybody for the service manual and IPL for the Stihl 025.


----------



## charlemahlon (Dec 5, 2010)

I just received a Stihl 025 with multiple issues from a family member. Have users/owners manual, but need a service/repair manual and IPL. Discovered this site appears to be the place for seeking such things. Thanks!


----------



## charlemahlon (Dec 5, 2010)

charlemahlon said:


> I just received a Stihl 025 with multiple issues from a family member. Have users/owners manual, but need a service/repair manual and IPL. Discovered this site appears to be the place for seeking such things. Thanks!



Already received a PM with help, thanks so much!


----------



## samadhi (Dec 27, 2010)

*IPL & Manual for 025*

Thanks to many of you who help amateurs like myself do their own repair. I would be grateful if anyone of you can send me the IPL and Service Manual (that has detailed drawings) to repair a Stihl 025 Chain Saw. Many thanks in advance !


----------



## mheim1 (Dec 27, 2010)

samadhi said:


> Thanks to many of you who help amateurs like myself do their own repair. I would be grateful if anyone of you can send me the IPL and Service Manual (that has detailed drawings) to repair a Stihl 025 Chain Saw. Many thanks in advance !



This thread just won't die.:biggrinbounce2:

Welcome to AS.


----------



## samadhi (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks a ton Mike for sending me the IPL and manual !! Much Appreciated !


----------



## rskybiz (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi all, I too am in need of the IPL for the 025, Your help is appreciated.
I picked it up yesterday and the fuel line is cracked. I could use the part # for that or the whole IPL as I am sure to keep it! Thanks in advance!
rskybiz
Joel


----------



## junky (Jan 8, 2011)

Send me your email in a PM and I'll email you the IPL


----------



## Schipp (Jan 26, 2011)

*025 also*

"Hidy! Hidy!
I too am in need of the 025 owners and parts manuals. May I received them as well? 
Thankee so much!!" 
ps. btw, what is the IPL stand for? DOH! (thanks)


----------



## samadhi (Jan 27, 2011)

Schipp said:


> "Hidy! Hidy!
> I too am in need of the 025 owners and parts manuals. May I received them as well?
> Thankee so much!!"
> ps. btw, what is the IPL stand for? DOH! (thanks)



Illustrated Parts List. Its has the exploded drawings and the parts numbered and each part has a unique manufacturer part number.

Please send me your email in a PM and I can email them to you.


----------



## Schipp (Jan 27, 2011)

samadhi said:


> Illustrated Parts List. Its has the exploded drawings and the parts numbered and each part has a unique manufacturer part number.
> 
> Please send me your email in a PM and I can email them to you.


 
"Alighty, Samahdi, sent it. Thankee soo much!!" 
Schipp


----------



## unjustbrain (Feb 26, 2011)

I too, would like the IPL and service manual, who can I bother and PM my email address to to get it?

Thanks


----------



## mheim1 (Feb 27, 2011)

unjustbrain said:


> I too, would like the IPL and service manual, who can I bother and PM my email address to to get it?
> 
> Thanks


 
Hello and Welcome.


----------



## otarva (Mar 8, 2011)

It's time for a carb cleaning and rebuild. I'd very much appreciate if someone could provide me with the service manual for a Stihl 025.

cheers, Otto


----------



## muddawg (Mar 8, 2011)

hi guys,
just picked up an 025 yesterday and would really like a service manual and a IPL 

can anyone help ?

thanks mike


----------



## joes67ss (Mar 9, 2011)

*service manual*

I have a Stihl 025 and I need to do some work to it. I really would appreciate a copy of the service manual and parts manual. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hickoryman (Mar 9, 2011)

I am kind iof new to the forum. I have a Stihl MS250 and would like to hvae a service manual and an IPL please.

Many thanks in advance
chris


----------



## kevnbilly (Mar 10, 2011)

*ms250 IPL and manual*

G'day,
I'm trying to track down the IPL and service manual for my ms250, can anyone help!?


----------



## sawman024 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Request 021-023-025- service repair manual*

Hello, everyone,is it possible someone has an 021-023-025 repair manual that I can download?


----------



## astroguy (Mar 19, 2011)

*025 manual*



sawman024 said:


> Hello, everyone,is it possible someone has an 021-023-025 repair manual that I can download?



Me too please, I need to know which air screw is which!
Thanks


----------



## dave8075 (Mar 25, 2011)

*Can anyone help me out with a service manual for my beloved 025*

I'm sorry to ask as so many others have but can someone please send me the service manual and ipl for my Stihl 025? I'm new to this website but already I've learned how to properly sharpen and set chain tension and retune carb. Brilliant!! 
I can't praise you knowledgable people enough.

I hope someone can help.

Thanks


----------



## JDNicol (Mar 25, 2011)

dave8075 said:


> I'm sorry to ask as so many others have but can someone please send me the service manual and ipl for my Stihl 025? I'm new to this website but already I've learned how to properly sharpen and set chain tension and retune carb. Brilliant!!
> I can't praise you knowledgable people enough.
> 
> I hope someone can help.
> ...


 
Howdy neighbour. Check your PMs :msp_smile:

This thread really needs to die we have a designated thread called http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/72322.htm for the requesting of manuals.


----------



## gbelect (Apr 9, 2011)

*Stihl 025*

Anyone have a service manual for a stihl 025

Thanks :help:


----------



## tgalarneau (May 24, 2011)

I really need to find a service manual for a Stihl 025. Can anyone help me. It would be much appreciated.

tgalarneau


----------



## pickupporter (Jun 2, 2011)

*service manual*

I just picked up an 025 at a yard sale and could use a service manual. I have been running Huskys for years and this is my first venture on the dark side...

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## sawnewbe (Aug 29, 2011)

*Guess what I want*

Hi Folks, just got an old 025 from my father in law and could use the parts and service manuals. Your help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Fish (Aug 29, 2011)

Wouldn't this and the mediacat threads make a nice, useful, helpful sticky??????


----------



## Fish (Aug 29, 2011)

I mean this thread started years ago, and it has brought in "countless" members via search engines.

Countless.


----------



## hitechredneck (Aug 29, 2011)

*I guessed!*

You can get a manual downloaded directly from the Stihl USA website

Browse for Stihl USA

Go to the "information" subheading on the home page and click "more" at the bottom of the partial list

That should take you to a listing for chainsaw instructions, manuals and such.

The one you want is titled
*
Stihl 021,023,025*

Simply follow the download directions and you can recieve a "PDF" copy online


----------



## Guarapuvu (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi, 

I could use the parts and service manuals for Stihl 025 too. I tried to buy PDFs on the web but PayPal does not accept my credit cards. 

Thanks


@hitechredneck
At stihlusa.com they offer a download of the Instruction manual / Owner's manual only. No Service oder Parts manual.


----------



## rtdtruck (Aug 31, 2011)

*so I to need a service manual*

I tried all the links but not services manual PM anyone that said to pm. Anyone have any ideas where to found these services manauls for 025 stihl


----------



## fritzhund (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi All,

I just picked up a very nice Stihl 025 yesterday. I would appreciate a copy of the service manual if anyone would be so kind as to email me a copy of it. 

Thanks in advance, and as always I love this website!

:smile2:
Mark


----------



## brownmutt (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm also in need of an 025 service manual.
I would like to replace the muffler bolts that I messed up trying to get the screen out.
With a 16" bar and a yellow chain, I was running circles around a 310 and Husky 55!
If someone has a manual I can maybe keep this awesome little 025 going.
Thanks


----------



## Nosmo (Mar 6, 2012)

*Manual*

PM me your Email address.

Nosmo


----------



## StihlPoulan (Dec 22, 2012)

*Service manual request*

I'm also in need of an 025 service manual. My dad loaned it out to the brother in-law and now it isn't running right.  

If someone has a manual that they can send to me it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## H 2 H (Dec 22, 2012)

StihlPoulan said:


> I'm also in need of an 025 service manual. My dad loaned it out to the brother in-law and now it isn't running right.
> 
> If someone has a manual that they can send to me it would be greatly appreciated.



Check your pm's


----------



## blockhead1 (Oct 11, 2013)

*025 service manual*



H 2 H said:


> Check your pm's



Hi all,
I need to do a carb rebuild for the 025 and could really use a copy of the service manual. Would be very much appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## w8ye (Oct 11, 2013)

*025 Service Manual*

Look in your PM's


----------



## onenut (Oct 11, 2013)

if possible. could I get the manual for the 025. thanks


----------



## getsmartt (Aug 9, 2014)

yep, guess what, ya got it could use a copy of the Service manual as well.

Thanks in advance


----------



## w8ye (Aug 9, 2014)

Look in your Email


----------



## getsmartt (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanks Jim appreciate it!


----------



## @ae111 (Oct 19, 2014)

Any chance I could get the 025 manual aswel...cheers


----------



## ray benson (Oct 19, 2014)

@ae111 said:


> Any chance I could get the 025 manual aswel...cheers


Sent Service Manual and IPL in your Conversations.


----------



## rich450es (Oct 19, 2014)

can you please send one my way ....thanks !!!!!!


----------



## ray benson (Oct 19, 2014)

rich450es said:


> can you please send one my way ....thanks !!!!!!


Sent Service Manual and IPL.


----------



## sfneill (Nov 24, 2014)

ray benson said:


> Sent Service Manual and IPL.


Can I also get a service manual for the Stihl 025? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ray benson (Nov 24, 2014)

sfneill said:


> Can I also get a service manual for the Stihl 025? Thanks in advance.


Check attachments in inbox.


----------



## neoborn (Jan 29, 2015)

Please can someone send me the service and IPL for the Stihl 025?


----------



## Yonk (Apr 2, 2015)

please add me to the list for Stihl 025 manual.


----------



## William Clark (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi All, I am joining the many, and looking for the Stihl 025 Service Manual, please!


----------



## William Clark (Jul 24, 2015)

ray benson said:


> Check attachments in inbox.


Any chance I can get a copy of the service manual?


----------



## William Clark (Jul 24, 2015)

William Clark said:


> Any chance I can get a copy of the service manual?


Nevermind. I found it here: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-g4TpKUJnh7VkJnMDRFQ2w2bnM/view


----------



## Cope1024 (Jul 24, 2015)

Best place to ask is the begging for a manual thread in the stickies.


----------



## ray benson (Jul 24, 2015)

neoborn said:


> Please can someone send me the service and IPL for the Stihl 025?





Yonk said:


> please add me to the list for Stihl 025 manual.


Check your inbox


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jul 24, 2015)

hitechredneck said:


> *I guessed!*
> You can get a manual downloaded directly from the Stihl USA website
> Browse for Stihl USA
> Go to the "information" subheading on the home page and click "more" at the bottom of the partial list
> ...


Those are all owner's instruction manuals, not service manuals. I don't think you can get service manuals or parts diagrams from the Stihl USA website.


----------



## Cope1024 (Jul 25, 2015)

Wood Doctor said:


> Those are all owner's instruction manuals, not service manuals. I don't think you can get service manuals or parts diagrams from the Stihl USA website.



You are correct.


----------



## Chainganger (Feb 29, 2016)

Cope1024 said:


> You are correct.




could use an 025 service manual please!


----------



## mtn_gardener (Oct 22, 2016)

ray benson said:


> Check your inbox


Can someone please send me the parts list for the Stihl 025 also? I was able to get the service manual from the google drive

Thanks!


----------



## ray benson (Oct 22, 2016)

mtn_gardener said:


> Can someone please send me the parts list for the Stihl 025 also? I was able to get the service manual from the google drive
> 
> Thanks!


Check your inbox


----------



## ray benson (Oct 22, 2016)

Chainganger said:


> could use an 025 service manual please!


Check your inbox


----------



## Antony (Jan 13, 2018)

Hi all, is still be available the 025 workshop manual? (that with closing torques, etc..)


----------



## Cope1024 (Jan 13, 2018)

Antony said:


> Hi all, is still be available the 025 workshop manual? (that with closing torques, etc..)



Check your mail.


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 13, 2018)

This would be easier....


----------



## crandall (Sep 20, 2018)

I'd love a copy of that Stihl 025 service manual as well, thanks.


----------



## Wright Saw (Sep 20, 2018)

crandall said:


> I'd love a copy of that Stihl 025 service manual as well, thanks.


HarleyT posted a PDF copy of the 025 service manual on page 10 of this thread, post #200.


----------



## Cope1024 (Sep 20, 2018)

crandall said:


> I'd love a copy of that Stihl 025 service manual as well, thanks.



Check your mail.


----------



## HarleyT (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## alfonso gaona (Aug 26, 2019)

l am new here, and trying to repair my stihl 025, does anyone could share the service manual for this model


----------



## ray benson (Aug 26, 2019)

alfonso gaona said:


> l am new here, and trying to repair my stihl 025, does anyone could share the service manual for this model


HarleyT posted a PDF copy of the 025 service manual on page 10 of this thread, post #200.


----------



## alfonso gaona (Aug 27, 2019)

thankyou very much ray benson


----------

